# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met PAAZ (Máxima Medisch Centrum)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
PAAZ (Máxima Medisch Centrum)
Ds. Th. Fliednerstraat 1
Eindhoven

Bezoek de website van Máxima Medisch Centrum


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met PAAZ (Máxima Medisch Centrum).*

----------

